# 83mm burrs - what fits what?



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

We have:

Ceado E37S https://www.perfectespresso.ro/en/produs/titanium-grinding-burr-set-ceado-e37s---83mm-flat--1104/

https://www.diecrema.com/coffee-grinders/ceado/ersatz-mahlscheibenpaar-fur-macap-m2.html

Mazzer Major 83x49x9.6mm RH Part No. FMA00151A https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Mazzer-Major-Grinder-Burrs-Pair-OEM---FMA00151A/m-3499.aspx

Compak K8 post 2003, 83x49x9.5 https://www.espressoplanet.com/coffee-and-espresso-Compak-K8-Steel-Flat-Burr-Set-83mm.html

Fiorenzato 83x44x10mm http://www.espressoworkshop.com/cgi-bin/page.pl?page=1736&title=Fiorenzato-Burrs-83mm-Right

Fiorenzato Doge to Major comparison: https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/no-surprise-burr-shape-matters-t19268.html

"While the holes aren't in exactly the same place the Major burrs do fit the Doge burr holders. The Doge burrs are 83 x 45 x 10 and the Major burrs are 83 x 49 x 9.6. Outer diameter is the same but the inner diameter is a little smaller. The Major burr has a little steeper angle and a little more "cup" in the shape of the grind face.

The shape definitely makes a difference in the grind and speed. The Major burr throws the ground coffee out a little faster and with less grind retention. It also seems to make grinds that are a little stickier with same beans and grind setting. I was surprised to see the difference the shape made! How does it taste in the cup? Well, the Major IMO gives a little cleaner taste and maybe allows better flexibility in dialling in the shot".

So Questions:

1. Are these all compatible with each other?

2. What should we make of the differences in shape, and any effect on taste?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Compatibility will largely be down to hole positioning and differences such as burr depth (I know the Ceado burrs have a lip around the edge that fits into the burr carrier and the others might not have this or have it to the same dimensions.) So just because they are the same diameter doesn't mean they will fit.

2. Cutting angle affects how aggressive the burr is and there is a thread on the subject. From what I remember the more aggressive the burr the better the taste, but they are paired with different strength motors. The mazzer mini takes super jolly burrs which I think are more aggressive but the motor isn't as powerful and I'm fairly certain I've read incidences of them stalling with hard beans at fine grinds but could be mistaken.


----------

